# Electric Scooters Can Be Faster Way to Get Off Oil



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Any scooter will have to severely undercut the cost of a good used car to ever be considered as an alternative.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

And they are definitively more dangerous to operate than an enclosed vehicle. That's why i'm going for a hybrid enclosed vehicle.


----------

